# The real Old Skool - 1909 Hupmobile done!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

One of the fun parts of modelling is picking a subject that’s a bit different, or outside your comfort zone. Sure, it’s always fun to build a subject you know lots about, but building something unusual usually leads one to finding out a lot of interesting history and information about the subject. Thus, the experience is both informative and enjoyable, and who knows, maybe it even gives you a chance to acquire some new tricks!

For me, that’s exactly what happened when I build the old Hawk (nee Kaysun) 1909 Hupmobile that my friend Alan sent me by mail. I have always liked brass-era cars, but never had the chance to build one. Well, that has now been rectified, and I have to say, it was a scream!

I learned a tonne about early automotive history and even connected with some people I’d have never crossed paths with if I hadn’t had this kit to work on. It was a kit that my uncle and I were both excited about, although it’s a shame he passed away before he got to see it completed.

So, if you want to see something just a bit out of the ordinary, check out my Hupmobile at the link below; who knows, maybe you’ll find out something new too!









Hawk (Kaysun) 1/24 1909 Hupmobile Model 20 Runabout


Straight from the past at the speed of paint! Kaysun’s ancient Hupmobile is a killer kit of an important milestone in American motoring history. In the beginning, there was nothing. No rules …




adamrehorn.wordpress.com


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

It looks like a relatively simple kit, but then the Hupmobile itself wasn't particularly complex. I like the color scheme you chose; nice work!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very beautiful build! 🤙


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Very good job! To me it looks "original", even though the colors might not match to the 1909 build. I´m always surprised, that so much info is still available at all after over a century. A nice piece for the collection.


----------

